# Our "What Scares U" brought in over 1000 this year.



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

We had 20-40 mile per hour wind gusts for almost a full week before the big night. So you can imagine the panic that shot up my spine when the local news asked to film a short segment on our humble little yard haunt...

AT 9 a.m. on FRIDAY!

We reluctantly agreed, 'cause we wanted to bring in as many canned food donations for the foodbank. I'll post pics and video later, but the short story is...

over 1000 people and 246lbs of stuff for the foodbank!

VIDEO UPDATE:

The Big Night 2009 :: BoysinBoo2009.flv video by BoysinBoo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid248.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/BoysinBoo/The%20Big%20Night%202009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg162/BoysinBoo/The%20Big%20Night%202009/BoysinBoo2009

This little story on Friday night was great!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great article and news coverage! I like the "keep trick or treating alive" tag line. Great display. Congrats on a super job!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Over 1000 people?!?! 246 pounds of food?!?! And what a kick a$$ news segment... holy cow, you're famous!!!

Major congrats are in order!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW! Congrats on the turnout, congrats on the news segment, and congrats on the haunt! Looks like a lot of fun!
What exactly went down in the Mad Lab?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I am impressed with your attitude and love for the kids in your area. Collecting food is a great idea. Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

What a great job of helping keep Halloween going. You have some nice props in there for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is a great story. 
Congratulations on your success to help out a great cause.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's a wonderful story, congratulations on hitting the big time!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a bunch of kids...good job. Nice to see news stations helping out with the Halloween spirit.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not only a wonderful story and thing to do, but also a fantastic demonstration of the goodness of Halloween. I mean, really, how many Satan worshippers would collect food for the needy?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Not only a wonderful story and thing to do, but also a fantastic demonstration of the goodness of Halloween. I mean, really, how many Satan worshippers would collect food for the needy?


LOL Roxy!

Very nice display and news broadcast. I love some of your props they look very professional.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

*This Includes the news, but it's got a lot more!*

We didn't want to give away too much of the lab, but suffice it to say, the skeleton come back to life. It's a transformation chamber from JB Corn books.

The Big Night 2009 :: BoysinBoo2009.flv video by BoysinBoo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid248.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/BoysinBoo/The%20Big%20Night%202009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg162/BoysinBoo/The%20Big%20Night%202009/BoysinBoo2009


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Great job looks super fun. The little guy crawling in the spider room seemed to give everyone the creeps.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice haunt and a great gesture with the food collecting. Well done!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great stuff BnB


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Nice job - be very, very proud!

Love the vulture by the way!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow all around. News coverage, food donation, great props. I loved some of those still shots.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Great job and a good time of year to start gathering food and other items for those in need..


----------

